

On the Phenomenon of Bullshit Jobs - otoolep
http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/

======
shams93
Lol yeah the way the feds are handling things is not to provide BS jobs but to
make the very status of poverty a crime and then re-institute slavery through
the legal system. Up armor the police from being law enforcement to acting as
an occupation army, basically we're being offered a recipe for the extinction
of the human race within less than a century.

